# Looking for brothers to form a band........



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, here I go again, putting up a great band together and keeping it that way has to be the hardest thing in music playing.
Ive tried 3 times in about 10 years, its always the same thing, either the ego's get in the way, or we just don't share the same preferences in the music.
I don't compose music, in fact, for respect for the real musicians, I don't consider myself a real musician.
Im a sound guy, that happends to love to play guitar!
Now if you look around, you can always find better players than yourself, I don't pretend to be an awsome guitar player, but I get by,ive been playing since I was 12(whatever that means!).
Creating music, new or not, is for me a great way to express myself and I need to do this!, more so, im also looking for brothers, guys that have the same vibe, you know, guys you can communicate just by playing together.

So anyway, the only way to see if we are compatible is to jam together.
So im looking for this: 
Guys that have a bit of experience, you dont have to be technically awsome, as long as you feel what you play and it comes from the heart, then the rest will fall into place.
Guys(or gals!) that are tired of playing at home alone and are ready to jam.
Most important, people that associate and would love to play songs with the list below!

Blues and rock style, but also, any great song that we all want to play!

Albert King
Freddy King
Buddy Guy
Beatles
Cream
C.C.R
Crosby Still Nash Young
The Cult
Tragically Hip
Daniel Lanois
Clapton
Hendrix
Lenny Kravitz
Nirvana
Lynyrd Skynyrd
Pagiliaro
Sex Pistols!
The Doors
Robert Johnson
Muddy Waters
Edgar Winter
Johnny Winter
Neil Young
Pink Floyd
S.R.V
Jimmie Vaughn
Tom Petty
White Stripes
ZZtop
Any other great Rock and blues song that is a blast to play!
Now my best lineup would be:
Drums, bass. 2 guitars,B3/Keyboard, 2 singers and backups from the other players, I would LOVE a brass section, but that is stretching it a bit.
We could have an "acoustic set" for all the great slide /blues songs and other acoustic songs, and of coarse a rock set with all the toppings.

Im looking for guys in Montreal, matching shedules for practicing is a difficult task, so guys from Montreal only,so that we get a better chance of making this work.

So there it is, this is my wish for the new year, I want to form a great band, Im not counting on this for a profit, we won't make a ton of money with this playing in bars,we would be lucky to break even or pay the beer ..... see it as a labour of love for the music!
Cheers, thanks for reading:rockon2:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Best of luck. Your attitude and approach are commendable in my opinion.

I recommend you send a PM to Elindso and Screem, both Montreal based players who frequent this site and both of whom are great people and players.

Have fun man!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

only if i was in MTL!


----------

